# white flecks in milk ?



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

SO when I strain my girls milk directly after milking sometimes there is some little white clumps for lack of a better word in the filter her udder is not hot/ red and when I inspect the first few streams before collecting the milk they always look good. these specks/clumps are the color of the milk but you cant smear them with your fingers they stick together they are really small. any idea what they are :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

possibly dried skin that falls off as you milk. Try brushing your hand against her skin a couple times before milking to get loose hairs and skin off her belly, insides of her legs and udder


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with Stacy. I use a 1 tablespoon of bleach to 1 gallon of water solution on a rag to disinfect the teats and wipe all of her udder and underbelly with the rest of the rag to get rid of loose hair and skins. I still strain it of course, but it isn't quite as horrifying as when I don't rub her down. Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

today when i milked there was even more some bigger clumps now they look kinda like tissue I'll try brushing her off before milking tomorrow I us a teat wipe before i milk its called fightbac i think


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Cayennepepper said:


> today when i milked there was even more some bigger clumps now they look kinda like tissue I'll try brushing her off before milking tomorrow I us a teat wipe before i milk its called fightbac i think


She may be starting to develop mastitis. Not all mastitis causes swelling/reddening of the udder. Some mastitis is just flaky milk. Grab a CMT (California Mastitis Test) test from your feed mill or farm n fleet, or farm supply. Whatever you have around. CMT is a good thing to have anyway. Have you tasted the milk? Seem to be getting salty or still normal?

Try brushing first, as suggested. If still flaky I'd suspect mastitis.


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

Im going to get a cmt just to have but today when i brushed first and i wiped with three wipes instead of just two there wasnt any thing like that in the filter  but i still want to get a cmt test to have and ill test just out of curiosity


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol maybe you have a lizard on your hands! She may need some lotion!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it cleared, I would do a CMT as well just to be safe.


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

does TSC usually carry CMT


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Cayennepepper said:


> does TSC usually carry CMT


Yup def should!


----------



## rebekah (May 30, 2014)

Google turned this up and I've been having the same issue. It actually looks like skin cells (like what would exfoliate into bath water). Mastitis? Not cleaning well enough? Thoughts?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you brushing the goat all over before milking?


----------

